# Braid to mono knot?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just re-spooled one of my reels with a base of 10lb braid, and finished it off with P-Line CXX 6lb fluoro. I wasn't quite sure which knot to use to attach the two to each other, so I just used a blood knot. It seemed to hold pretty good. I made sure to adequately lubricate it before I pulled it tight. 

Should I have done anything differently as far as attaching the two?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

This is an interesting article. http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots?photo=0

And Knot Wars has some good info http://www.fishingclub.com/video/articletype/categoryview/categoryid/1016/knot-wars-2010


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaser, I would use a uni to uni splice instead of the blood knot. I think the blood knot is used for attaching tippet to fly line. The uni to uni splice will pull tight against itself and will probably hold better.

Power pro suggests the uni to uni splice -

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content ... plice.html

P.S. - this will slide through your guides a lot easier than the blood knot.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Funny, the braid I used is Power Pro. I guess I should have pulled out that little piece of paper that came in the package...it probably had those same instructions. I'll keep the uni to uni in mind next time I do this. I'm not too concerned about it though, because I used the braid as a backing, just in cast I get spooled. Also so I don't have to keep putting 250 yards of fluoro on each time I re-spool. In the future I will use the right knot. I was just curious what others would suggest. Thanks for the input and links guys!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I think that will probably work. It sounds though like this might be a trolling reel given the amount of line you are putting on there. 

Braid has a nasty habit of slipping when it is tied directly to the spool. If it is too tight, it could crack or deform your spool. If it is too loose and you get into the braid backing when you are fishing, that line is going to slip, get knotted up on itself, and snap. (By slip I mean the line will rotate on the spool without the spool itself rotating). 

I know it is a huge hassle, but if I were you and I was legitimately concerned I was going to get spooled, I'd probably wind all the line off carefully and put one layer of thin kite string, cooking twine, or similar along the bottom of the spool. Then wind your braid back on to the reel. 

When you're fighting the big one, you don't want to have to be worried that your equipment is going to break. If I caught a fish that was going to spool me, I wouldn't want to lose it because I didn't spool the line on in the way that would give me the best chance to bring the monster in. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not too worried about getting spooled. It has never happened to me before. ***Do you hear that, fishing gods? I just said it has never happened!*** Maybe that will help my luck. It would be a pleasure to experience such a thing, but I am incapable of catching fish like that!

No, its not a trolling reel. It is an older Abu Cardinal spinning reel. Truth be told, I have no clue exactly how much line goes on there. The side of the spool just said it held 215 (or something like that) yards of 6lb test, so its just an estimate. I just hate to throw all that fluoro on there only to throw it out each time I re-spool. This go-round, I loaded up the bottom half or so with the braid, and then finished it with 6lb fluoro. We'll see how it does.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds good. If you aren't worried about getting spooled, I don't think it will be a problem. But, that may not be the best time to be tempting the fishing gods! 

Abu makes a good reel. I've got a few Avet SXs that I spooled up in June. They take something like 500 yards of 12lb test fluoro. I only loaded them with 300 yards at Sportsman's and they wanted $90 for the three reels. (I complained because the box on the wall of 300 yards only cost $10 so the whole deal should have only cost $30. They gave it to me for $30.)

Long story short, I just fill them up with 300 yards and call it good. Respooling is a pain and a waste when you use a lot of line. In the future, I will probably use a little more backing and put on 150 yards or so. I won't feel wasteful when I replace the line more frequently when it is only 150 yards.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Long story short, I just fill them up with 300 yards and call it good. Respooling is a pain and a waste when you use a lot of line. In the future, I will probably use a little more backing and put on 150 yards or so. I won't feel wasteful when I replace the line more frequently when it is only 150 yards.


I tried doing that too-where you just put a smaller amount of line on, but then I realized that there is a lot more resistance from the lip of the spool (again, using a spinning reel) when you don't fill it to capacity. Trial and error I guess.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I guess so. The spooling method I described will work for either a spinner or a conventional.

I'm glad you got it set up though. Hopefully it will save you a few bucks in the line department.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The best way to connect a mono/fluoro to braid is to tie a bimini twist in the braid. This is the strongest knot in fishing and creates a permanent loop in the braid so all you have to do to replace the leader by tying a perfection or double surgeons loop in the leader and attatch it with a loop to loop connection. The super thin diameter of the braid keeps the bulk on this knot low. Super fast and nothing to slip out. Ive seen UNI knots, Blood knots, and albright knots slip out. But of those three it seems as the albright holds the best if you are so inclined to make this type of non looped connection. Just make sure to throw a couple of half hitch lockers on your albrights.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with flyguy. The bimini twist would be ideal. But, I'm convinced that knot takes at least 5 more fingers than I have.


----------

